# UNEF 1 History



## gordjenkins (28 Mar 2008)

I* am writing a history of Canada and UNEF 1.  Right now I am bogged down with the RCAF contribution - specifically anything -photos /stories/history of 115 ATU RCAF based at El Arish . 

I will be willing to trade story for story and picture for picture - particularly  photos of the UN " white painted " Caribou . 

If you have any please contact gordjenkins@gmail.com*


----------



## gordjenkins (9 Feb 2009)

The History of 115 ATU is coming along nicely-thank you for your valuable contributions -boh photos and stories.Check out for further info and what has been found to date on 115 ATU at
http://www.buffalo461.ca/atu115.htm
Please keep those pictures and stories coming


----------



## gordjenkins (19 Feb 2009)

For those interested

check out Draft 5 of History of 115 Air Transport Unit RCAF 1957 to 1967 at

http://www.buffalo461.ca/atu115.htm

Comments/corrections /pictures welcome

gordjenkins@sympatico.ca


----------



## ltmaverick25 (20 Feb 2009)

I have not yet had the chance to read it all in great detail, but at first glance it looks like a very solid piece of work.  The only suggestion I could make is to include references for the various facts that you are citing, but otherwise, excellent work.


----------



## gordjenkins (20 Feb 2009)

Yes I will incorporate more reference facts in future draft - good comment - appreciate


----------



## gordjenkins (24 Feb 2009)

References added!1

check out
http://www.buffalo461.ca/atu115.htm

gordjenkins@sympatico.ca

ps
now starting on 116 ATU and 117 ATU RCAF

-anyone got any info/stories/references /photos please


----------



## gordjenkins (1 Dec 2009)

Thank you for all the contribitions! I could not have done History of the "fogotten army and airforce" UNEF 1 and 2 
check out

•                     HISTORY OF 115 ATU at
http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuRcafHistoryRevisedDec2009
•                     Diary of 115 ATU at:
[color=]http://www.archive.org/details/DiaryOf115AtuRcafElArishUnef1RevDec2009[/color]

Annexes

Annex A Bibliography
http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuRcafAnnexABibliographyUsedRevDec2009

Annex B Pictures

http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuRcafPicturesAnnexBUpdatedDec2009
note - I am doing a separate picture page on the 300 or so digital pictuures I have now on El Arish Marina/Airport /Rafah


Annex C UNEF Newspaper article
http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuRcafAnnexCUnef1SandDuneNewspaperArticle


Annex D Fact Sheet
http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuFactSheetUnef1RevDec2009

Annex E Yemen Caper of Doug Poole

http://www.archive.org/details/115AtuRcafAndTheYemenAnnexRevDec2009


----------



## gordjenkins (2 Dec 2009)

For complete summary
History of 115 ATU RCAF at El Arish during UNEF 1 try

[size=10pt]http://www.archive.org/details/TheCompleteHistoryOf115AtuRcafInUnef1AsOfJan2010[/size]


----------

